

Girl Scouts Shut Honey Boo Boo down for selling cookies online - andreatlo
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2013/03/01/thin-mint-mess-honey-boo-boo-banned-from-selling-girl-scout-cookies/
This is not the first time. Girl scouts also shut down a 11 year-old from using Paypal. It's ridiculous how these organizations self sabotage  by resisting technology. I'm a former Girl Scout, and we've built a solution to teach kids how to hustle and raise money online. www.piggybackr.com
======
Justsignedup
real friends dont link friends to fox news articles...

